# Herpstat 4 equvilent in UK?



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there anything similar to the Herpstat4 (in the US) available in the UK? Currently I use lots of EVOs and would like to tidy up the wiring. I know there is the Prime 2 but I would need at least three pulse probes, I think that only has two with the pulse option and one on/off. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There's nothing that I'm aware of which was why I designed and built my own multi-channel unit with 8 independent pulse proportional thermostats and lighting timers. https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1086155-new-controller-installation.html https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1268905-rackstat.html

After 11 years of development I have this










There was a chap in France or Germany that made 8 and even 16 channel units, but these didn't comply with EU regulations (screw terminals rather than safety plugs for example). It's having to have the product tested to ensure it complies with current legislation that makes getting any such device to market a no go. Assuming I could manage to come up with a way of connecting 9 x 13amp sockets and get the three main tests done so I could CE mark the device and sell it the costs involved would mean an RRP of around £1500 per unit given the niche market. (I've looked into this given the number of people kept asking for one).

Granted, I could sell you one of my boards, and a programmed Mega... but if you used it, or wired it up wrong, or just something that I had overlooked caused a fault, this would leave me wide open to blame and I would find myself in court...Whilst I'm confident that the system is safe and if housed in a case there is little chance of coming into contact with the mains, and the built in safety features are more than any commercial unit, hence why I'm using three to control all the reptile enclosures in my home, I will never make the code and design available to all.


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

That is pretty amazing that you have built that, still very surprised the big brands have not tapped into this, Prime 2 could of work for me if the third probe was a pulse one rather than an on/off. I may still go down that route as it still reduce the number of stats and in the case of the EVO the bulky box that accompanies it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

If you only need a basic thermostat then two twins would work https://www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk/reptileheating/thermostats/0608641997095

But other then the prime 2 there is little in the way of twin pulse stats, but then look at the price, 4x that of a normal pulse stat. If you wanted the equivalent to my controller, you would be shelling out £700 or more. Now you see why there is no real market. Reptile keepers (not all) tend to want to spend as little as possible !


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I will give the Prime 2 a go, at least I can reduce 4 EVOs to two Prime 2s so will tidy things up a bit. Understand about cost, I wondered if anyone had got a Herpstat from the US and used a voltage adapter with success.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

BenG said:


> I think I will give the Prime 2 a go, at least I can reduce 4 EVOs to two Prime 2s so will tidy things up a bit. Understand about cost, I wondered if anyone had got a Herpstat from the US and used a voltage adapter with success.


Part of the issue will be that your heaters have been designed to run on 240v and not the 120v that's used in the US. There is a close correlation between resistance, voltage, current and power, and when one goes down, if others (like resistance) remains the same then the other factors change. Typically on 120v the power output for the same heater will drop, as will the current when compared to running on 240v. So running heaters designed for 240v on a 120v output is safer than vice versa. You would also have to factor in the cost of a suitable inverter that can drop 240v to 120v and provide enough power to cover the current draw of the Herpstat and four heaters... it's doable...


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know the length of the probes on the* Microclimate Prime 2*? They have been useless answering any questions. Can't find the information anywhere.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You might get a quicker response from a retailer that has one in stock - telephone rather than e-mail and having explained how you want to use them, ask if they could measure the probe length for you. With a £300+ order in hands I'm sure they will not object


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Made a purchase. Thanks for your help Malc. Will see how I get on. The *leads are 2.5m* for the sensors which is perfect for my needs.


----------



## Dennisaurio88 (Jun 11, 2021)

BenG said:


> Made a purchase. Thanks for your help Malc. Will see how I get on. The *leads are 2.5m* for the sensors which is perfect for my needs.


Hi BenG,
Would you mind giving a little update on your experience with the Prime 2? Is it working well for you?

I am looking for a pulse thermostat with night drop, ideally for multiple vivs. Prime 2 seems like the closest thing to HerpStat. I found however that the prime is not sold much anymore and its not even mentioned on the product list on the retailers website (Microclimate). Is the product being discontinued maybe?


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Dennisaurio88 said:


> Hi BenG,
> Would you mind giving a little update on your experience with the Prime 2? Is it working well for you?
> 
> I am looking for a pulse thermostat with night drop, ideally for multiple vivs. Prime 2 seems like the closest thing to HerpStat. I found however that the prime is not sold much anymore and its not even mentioned on the product list on the retailers website (Microclimate). Is the product being discontinued maybe?


I did a revie


Dennisaurio88 said:


> Hi BenG,
> Would you mind giving a little update on your experience with the Prime 2? Is it working well for you?
> 
> I am looking for a pulse thermostat with night drop, ideally for multiple vivs. Prime 2 seems like the closest thing to HerpStat. I found however that the prime is not sold much anymore and its not even mentioned on the product list on the retailers website (Microclimate). Is the product being discontinued maybe?


I did a review on it on You Tube, initially I liked it apart from only having the two pulse options and the third being on/off. I liked elements on it but if I was doing a part two I would say I moved back to EVOs where I have wanted a night time drop and ever reliable Habistat pulse with the others I am using, the lights on those cages are all white python and run off one smart timer. The EVOs are on vivs I want night time drops with. I have seen them still available so I think there is limited production but will be looking to sell mine I expect so open to offers!?


----------



## Dennisaurio88 (Jun 11, 2021)

BenG said:


> I did a revie
> 
> I did a review on it on You Tube, initially I liked it apart from only having the two pulse options and the third being on/off. I liked elements on it but if I was doing a part two I would say I moved back to EVOs where I have wanted a night time drop and ever reliable Habistat pulse with the others I am using, the lights on those cages are all white python and run off one smart timer. The EVOs are on vivs I want night time drops with. I have seen them still available so I think there is limited production but will be looking to sell mine I expect so open to offers!?


Thanks for the reply! I just saw your video, that was very helpful. The EVOs seem interesting too, however I saw a couple of disaster stories from the EVO lite where it burned through multiple times, which scared me a bit (Microclimate Evo Lite review & SERIOUS issues - YouTube ). Could I perhaps ask why you decided to go back to EVO's if Prime had the same functions?

I'll continue to do a bit of research, I might give you an offer!


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Probably worth dropping a comment on YT as I can’t see the message you last left on here.


----------

